# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Имена, появившиеся в первые годы после революции

## Irina

Арвиль - армия В.И. Ленина
Варлен - всемирная армия Ленина
Вектор - великий коммунизм торжествует
Веор - Великая Октябрьская революция
Видлен - великие идеи Ленина
Вил- В.И. Ленин
Вилан - Ленин и Академия наук
Вилен - В.И. Ленин
Вилиор - В.И. Ленин и Октябрьская революция
Вилор - В.И. Ленин организатор революции
Вилорк - В.И. Ленин организатор революции, коммунизма
Вилюр - Владимир Ильич любит Россию
Винун - Владимир Ильич никогда не умрет
Владич - Владимир Ильич
Владилена - Владимир Ленин
Владлен - Владимир Ленин
Волен - воля Ленина
  Ворс - Ворошиловский стрелок 
Вцика - Всероссийский Центральный Исполнительный Комитет
Гертруда - героиня труда
Гэта - государство, электричество, труд, авангард
Даздраперма - да здравствует 1 Мая
Далис - да здравствуют Ленин и Сталин
Дележ - дело Ленина живет
  Дзерж - революционер Ф.Э. Дзержинский

Донара - дочь народа 
Доната - дочь науки и труда
Замвил - заместитель Ленина
Зарема - за революцию мира
Идлен - идеи Ленина
Изиль - исполнитель заветов Ильича
Икки- исполнительный комитет Коммунистического Интернационала
Ильком - Ильич, коммуна
Интерна -Интернационал
Иовель - исполняющий обязанности В. Ленина
Кид - коммунистический идеал
Ким - коммунистический интернационал молодежи
Классобой - классовый бой
Класбор - классовая борьба
Классполит - классовая политика
Коминт - коммунистический Интернационал
Коммун - коммунист
Компарт - коммунистическая партия
Комсомолит - коммунистический союз молодежи
Крармия - Красная Армия
Красарм - Красная Армия
Кэм - коммунизм, электрификация, труд
Лапанальда - лагерь папанинцев на льдине
Ласт - латышский стрелок
Ледав - Лев Давидович Троцкий
Ледруд - Ленин друг детей
Лелюд - Ленин любит детей
Лемир - Ленин и мировая революция
Ленар - Ленина армия
Леник - Ленин и коммунизм
Ленинир - Ленин и революция
Лениза - ленинские заветы
Ленинид - ленинские идеи
Лениор - Ленин и Октябрьская революция
Ленмарк - Ленин, Маркс
Лента - ленинская трудовая лента
Лентрош -Ленин, Троцкий, Шаумян
Ленул - Ульянов-Ленин
Ленэр - ленинская эра
Лес - Ленин, Сталин
Лестак - Ленин, Сталин, коммунизм
Луиджи(!!!) - Ленин умер, но идеи живы (оказывается!)
Луник - Ленин умер, но идеи крепки
Лунио - Ленин умер, но идеи остались
Люблен - люби Ленина
Малентро - Маркс, Ленин, Троцкий
Марксилен -Маркс и Ленин
Марлен - Маркс, Ленин
Мирра - мировая революция
Мэлс - Маркс, Энгельс, Ленин, Сталин
Нинель - Ленин (обратное прочтение)
Оюшминальда -Отто Юльевич Шмидт на льдине
Парижкома - Парижская Коммуна
Персострат - первый советский стратостат
Плинта - партия Ленина и народная трудовая армия
Побиск - поколение освободителей, борцов и строителей коммунизма
Польза - помни ленинские заветы
Порес - помни решения съездов
Рабкрина - Рабоче-крестьянская инспекция
Райтия - районная типография
Рева - революция
Реввола - революционная волна
Ревдит - революционное дитя
Револьд - революционное движение
Ремизан - революция мировая занялась
Ренат - революция, наука, труд
Роблен - родился быть ленинцем
Родварком - рожденный в Арктике
Силен - сила Ленина
Совла - советская власть
Стален - Сталин, Ленин
Статор - Сталин торжествует
Таклис - тактика Ленина и Сталина
Томик - торжествуют марксизм и коммунизм
Томил - торжество Маркса и Ленина
Тролен - Троцкий, Ленин
Трудослав - трудовая слава
Февралина - Февральская революция
Флагмира - флаг мира
Эрик - электрификация, радиофикация, индустриализация, коммунизм
Эрлен - эра Ленина
  Ясленик - я с Лениным и Крупской

----------

